# What's This



## bdesmond (Feb 3, 2005)

ship and I were chatting one day about the item in the pictures below. Figured it would make a good qotd post. I'll put up the full pictures of whatever might be below once someone figures it out.

Think big picture and specific - I don't think the closeups of what's pictured below is anything blatantly obvious.


----------



## Radman (Feb 3, 2005)

Just a wild guess here... is it, doors?


----------



## bdesmond (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes. What kind?


----------



## Radman (Feb 3, 2005)

Wooden? Maybe sliding?


----------



## avkid (Feb 3, 2005)

antique french doors


----------



## ship (Feb 3, 2005)

Should have taken a third photo of the latch mechanism - I will have been very curious to see what it looks like. Very interesting. I assume that the second door is the one on the right?

Will you post a later photo of the results after you push the button?

Now that I know what it looks like, it opens up whole new worlds given nobody makes anything like this any longer.

Have to describe the building style and year with the answer.

I think we are also looking for a much more specific term than what's given so far also.


----------



## avkid (Feb 3, 2005)

it looks as if someone kept updating locks in an old building(notice the radiators)


----------



## ship (Feb 3, 2005)

Don't make locks like these any longer. I know, I spent weeks looking for some even on a special order while I worked for a lumber company.


----------



## bdesmond (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm goign to keep my mouth shut about the actual doors.

The building is circa late 1890s, closer to turn of the century - victorian.

avkid - the radiator and locks are original. The locks were rebuilt about twenty years ago. The radiators have gotten a few coats of special spray paint.


----------



## bdesmond (Feb 3, 2005)

ship said:


> Don't make locks like these any longer. I know, I spent weeks looking for some even on a special order while I worked for a lumber company.



Salvage One will have them I believe.


----------



## ship (Feb 3, 2005)

Salvage One (Antiques/Props) 1840 W. Hubbard, Chicago (312)733-0098 http://www.salvageone.com 

Don't think I have been to the new location. Used to the scarry neighborhood of the old place. Fascinating place but normally way out of budget for me.


----------



## Radman (Feb 3, 2005)

AAAAH! I remember something about doors with buttons like that, but I forget!


----------



## Radman (Feb 3, 2005)

Does it keep the door unlatched if you push the button?


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 3, 2005)

they are pocket doors if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Peter (Feb 3, 2005)

This may be way off base, but we have two (VERY) large doors leading from the hallway to our back stage, but only one has a handle on it, and you have to push a button on the side of the door where the two come together to make the second door unlatch (and the very bright people who put it all together put that button about 10 feet up: out of reach! (we have to grab something to reach up and push it!)). I think this might be a similar idea. I also seem to remember something about doors that had removeable knobs (sometimes just keys) and this looks to me like it might be something similar. Just my 2cents!


----------



## len (Feb 3, 2005)

I vote pocket doors, also. 

I thot Salvage One was on Cermak and Sangamon. 

Not that I've ever been there. The houses I have rehabbed are too new and too low budget for that.


----------



## ship (Feb 3, 2005)

They moved.


----------



## Radman (Feb 3, 2005)

Let it be known to the world that ship has made possibly the shortest post he has ever done!


----------



## SuperCow (Feb 4, 2005)

8O This is indeed a momentous occasion!


----------



## Radman (Feb 10, 2005)

Excelent use of emoticon! I generally have the usual wink at the end of a post, but not always.


----------



## bdesmond (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm sorry. It's been a bit busy at the fun factory here lately. I haven't made it to the site in a while.

Yes, the pictures are in fact of pocket doors. I've posted a full height shot below:


----------



## SuperCow (Feb 10, 2005)

Are those doors for really short people, or is it just me?


----------



## bdesmond (Feb 10, 2005)

Likely the way I cropped the picture - they're close to ten feet tall if not taller.


----------



## SuperCow (Feb 10, 2005)

But the place where the handles seem to go is so low!


----------



## bdesmond (Feb 10, 2005)

ADA Compliance.  


No, seriously - thats the way they are and other doors aroudn here, jus thte way of the time.


----------



## SuperCow (Feb 10, 2005)

Are they really old or something? My house is just under 100 years old, and all the knobs are at a normal height. Well, whatever, they just look abnormally low in the picture.


----------



## Radman (Feb 10, 2005)

Look at your door closed from a few steps back. Make it 10 ft tall, and it looks low. At least in my house.


----------



## SuperCow (Feb 10, 2005)

Fair enough. I never thought about that.


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 11, 2005)

The handles look to be about 3ft. tall, well if the doors really are 10 ft. tall. And being pocket doors, you don't really need the handles that much.


----------

